# Orchestra centered around steel pans



## Beard (Jul 2, 2011)

Hello everyone. We recorded the steel pans first and then centered the other parts around it. Turned out pretty good for our first crack at this type of music.

http://www.reverbnation.com/play_now/song_9044579

Beard


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The pans are a nice effect.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Interesting, kook forward to some more


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

It's nice to listen to, but it doesn't seem to have the kind of deep complexities that make good classical music worth listening to more than once. I'd recommend you try and fit countermelodies into the accompanying parts more; as it stands it's mostly piano melody, steel drum walking parts, and then everything else in block chords. There are some clever bits, like the horn solo in the middle and the snare drum near the end, but mostly there's just not enough movement in the accompaniment.

Nonetheless, as I say, it's nice to listen to


----------

